# Highway kidnappings in northern Mexico



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Don't known if this is overblown. Seems based on mainly one case, but Dallas News promoting it as an exclusive today:

"Exclusive: Highway kidnappings in northern Mexico prompt calls for U.S. review of security"

Exclusive: Highway kidnappings in northern Mexico prompt calls for U.S. review of security | | Dallas Morning News

Seems Americans of Mexican descent visiting family in northern Mexico most at risk, if article is to be believed.

"Think twice before you go by highway,” said the 48-year-old woman, whose arms were still full of wine-colored bug bites days after their release. “Take a plane. It is so dangerous.”


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

This is not simply Northern México. We live about as far south in México as one can live without living in Guatemala and violence along rural highways is always a serious concern. The reason 
this is not known is that the media in Southern México ignore the rampant violence there routinely as they are charged with promoting tourism. Due to recurrent and unpredictable highway blockades approaching anarchy, we now fly rather than drive when attempting inter-regional travél.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

Yes the problem exists, and certainly reasonable measures should be taken, but it's largely overblown. Reminds me of another boogeyman, Terrorism. Horrible, inhuman, frightening, but statistically miniscule compared to the death rate from less interesting causes such as car crashes and prescription drug overdose.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes it is overblown unless it happens to you or your family and then it is serious.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

perropedorro said:


> Yes the problem exists, and certainly reasonable measures should be taken, but it's largely overblown. Reminds me of another boogeyman, Terrorism. Horrible, inhuman, frightening, but statistically miniscule compared to the death rate from less interesting causes such as car crashes and prescription drug overdose.


Give me some insignt as your méthod of discerning the level of highway violence in distant Chiapas from Colima. The problem is not "overblown" ,it is studiously ignored by the media and authorities down there. Colima has its own problems upon which I suggest you focus.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hound Dog said:


> Give me some insignt as your méthod of discerning the level of highway violence in distant Chiapas from Colima. The problem is not "overblown" ,it is studiously ignored by the media and authorities down there. Colima has its own problems upon which I suggest you focus.


As to Colima having its own problems - you can read about those via google.

But - selfishly perhaps - are you suggesting that it is not safe to travel in/around chiapas during daylight AND nighttime hours ?


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

chuck846 said:


> As to Colima having its own problems - you can read about those via google.
> 
> But - selfishly perhaps - are you suggesting that it is not safe to travel in/around chiapas during daylight AND nighttime hours ?


Not really, Chuck. We travél the rural roads of Chiapas often. In fact more often than just about any others not of indigenous heritage but then we have resided in San Cristóbal de Las Casas for the better part of a decade. I definitely would not traverse Chiapas back roads at night - ever! During day time, it's an adventure but then we know where we are going and who we may encounter along the way, sometímes unpleasantly.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

> Colima has its own problems upon which I suggest you focus.


 Like the volcano? Just kidding. I'm aware of some problems, but there's a difference between focus and obsession, prudence and paranoia. As for travelling _anywhere_ in Mexico at night, I don't like the idea, as much for the bad road surfaces, bad lighting, my poor night vision and lack of signs as much as the potential for violence. Yes, lots of places I wouldn't want to be after sundown, and a few I wouldn't go during the day either. I survived 25 years in L.A. by pretty much the same rules.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

No suggestions some roads in Chiapas are not safe during the day , forget at night that is a given. Mny roads are isolated in the mountains and it is very easy for thieves to block roads with a tree and rob you.
I have a friend who lives in Simojovel and she is telling me the road to there is dangerous during the day. She does it several times a week and is from there. She also works in Tuxtla and San Cristobal.
Right now there are hostage taking threads to many of the presidentes ´relatives and she told me today she will not go back home until the problems with PRI are resolved in that area.. Her nephew is Presidente of Simojovel. I have heard the same thing from other friends who have relatives who are politicians, the same is true for the State government so as I said before as a tourist you stand more chances of getting salmonella in May than being attacked but it does happen. Two separate friends of mine from Jalisco wer robbed by the police withing the last month so despite all the wonderful statistics on the safety of CHiapas, I do not go to Villahermosa via Pueblo Nuevo in my car any more, I just chose to fly back from Tuxtla today rather than drive the Villahermosa Tuxtla road by myself and I always let people know where I go when I am in te Simojovel area.. Roads are not as safe as one may think.


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

citlali said:


> Yes it is overblown unless _______ happens to you or your family and then it is serious.


Absolutely. Fill in the blank with any serious crime, catastrophe, accident or disease that comes to mind.


----------

